# Golf GPS systems



## titaniummd

There are so many Golf GPS products on the market:

Golf GPS Pro (Pocket PC)
Sky Caddie
iGolf
Sureshot
Sonocaddie

Has anyone used the Pocket PC or Q phone versions? The Golf GPS pro has statistical tracking, a lot of courses, and serves as a PDA.

Reading the customer service reviews on Sky Caddie, I am not even considering them.

The Golf GPS Pro caught my eye since I can use it for something other than golf.


----------



## srothfuss

I was actually just thinking about buying a range finder or something similar instead of a GPS kind of system.. But I haven't made up my mind yet :dunno:


----------



## MyGolfHQ

I was looking at these for this season as well. What is so bad about Skycaddie? A guy I play with has one and I haven't heard him complain at all yet.


----------



## titaniummd

MyGolfHQ said:


> I was looking at these for this season as well. What is so bad about Skycaddie? A guy I play with has one and I haven't heard him complain at all yet.


I read some less than stellar reviews on Amazon. 

A lot of people swear by the SG3 which is what I was about to pull the trigger on through Discount Golf Clubs, New Golf Clubs and Equipment from TaylorMade, Adams Golf, Mizuno, Tommy Armour, Ram, Hippo, Wilson, Nike, Bag Boy and Ogio.. However, 1 They were out of stock
2 The reviews regarding receiving customer service was bad
After that, I rethought my decision and backed off.

I had posed a question to them and never received a response.

I did receive responses regarding questions about products from Sureshot, Golf Pro GPS (PDA based GPS) and iGolf.


----------



## mkoreiwo

I guess the customer service does suck with SkyCaddie, but their devices do work, and they do have the course database already at hand....

I have the SG4, which replaced an SG2. I can say that they do help me, simply to give those yardages and allowing me to glance and know how far a target is. Am I THAT good where 10 or 20 yards will make a difference... probably not. But at least I can learn as I play, how close I hit my clubs to the targets I'm shooting for...

When SureShot gets their database populated, I'm jumping ship.... Their product has so much more to offer - it's just that they don't have the courses.


----------



## MyGolfHQ

I finally bit the bullet and purchased a GPS unit.  I ended up getting a new iGolf off of Ebay for $190 shipped to my door. I went with iGolf because it was a little cheaper and I can map up to 8 additional spots on each hole. Now I'll know just how far it is to clear that sand trap or to the end of the fairway.

I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet due to the fact that we still have some snow on the ground, but the 50 degree temps are on the way within a week and hopefully I'll be back out on the links in 2 weeks. Man, I really need to move. These winters are killing me.


----------



## Doby45

I got the SkyCaddie SG3 about 2 weeks ago and it has been very nice to have.. I agree with mkoreiwo in the fact that I am not accurate to the point of having to know exactly what my yardage is but it does help to start narrowing down how I actually hit my shots on the course. I think it is one of those items that if you can afford it, grab one and enjoy. If you can't afford one your not truly missing out on the best game of your life because you don't have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## titaniummd

Definitely not a matter of affording one...

I have 3 GPS systems (one for biking, one built in the car and a Garmin Nuvi). Given some variability of distances (even with WAAS on), I found as much as 19 feet in disparity of distances - depending upon conditions. Am I accurate enough to notice that difference? Probably not.

I opted for a Laser Rangefinder after waiting on what the market had to offer. It depends upon line of sight but it is quick to use. 

However, the Sureshot GPS, who just added 5000 US courses, is still in the running for something to make it to my bag. Would it be wasteful to have both? Probably. I will update you if I decide on getting one.


----------



## LongnStrong

SKYCADDIES are great
I really like the SG4

Get one NOW!

It will change your life


----------



## thor

I just bought a used sky caddie and customer service was great. I'll be using it for the first time tomorrow


----------



## CanadianAl

I'm thinking of getting a Sky Caddie 2.5, after reading a review on this

The 2.5 seems better value than the SG4. I'm not sure what the SG4 offers over the 2.5 than the color screen.


----------



## Mizuno

I researched this same subject for about 6-months and after several, I mean several people, both with the GPS and Rangefinders, told me to go with the Pinseeker 1500 I did. All I have to say is it's only my opinion, but go with the Busnell Pinseeker 1500 (Tournament Edition) and you'll never look back, or regret your purchase of any of the GPS systems.

Anywhere, anytime and you won't be off by 5-10yrds on EVERY approach!


----------

